# Cupiennius getazi pics



## Maybrick (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello everybody,
I think this is my first post, mostly I read on this board. But I thought, maybe you would enjoy some pics of my C. getazi. I can't post pics of her breed, they are just too small ;-).

Greetings,
Marco


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wow*

She is beautiful!!! I hope we could maybe get some of these into the captive breeding projects of the U.S.  ..where are you from out of curiousity?


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 27, 2006)

*Awesome!!*

Hi,
That is one sweet looking spider.  Did you say that she has offspring?  That is too cool!!
Jon


----------



## RodG (Sep 28, 2006)

*Great Looking Spider!!!*

Very impressive spider and even more impressive that you have spiderlings!
Keep up the great work and send us some pictures when the spiderlings get bigger.:clap:


----------



## sammyp (Sep 28, 2006)

She's gorgeous! Love the markings.


----------



## tyrel (Sep 28, 2006)

Her patterns look amazing, you are a pretty lucky dude!


----------



## Maybrick (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! Its a breeding project between me and Gordon (he is a user here too), and it was successfull. I will report in this thread, how things are going, and for sure, post more pictures.

@ParabuthusKing
I am from the home of chocolate: Switzerland ;-)


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybrick said:


> Thanks for the compliments! Its a breeding project between me and Gordon (he is a user here too), and it was successfull. I will report in this thread, how things are going, and for sure, post more pictures.
> 
> @ParabuthusKing
> I am from the home of chocolate: Switzerland ;-)


Beautiful spider, friend. How much do those usually go for?

What's the legspan on that thing...it doesn't look too big.

I'm more partial to South African chocolate, BTW


----------



## Maybrick (Sep 28, 2006)

@Evil Cheshire
You are right, C. getazi is the smaller than C. salei, even smaller than C. coccineus. My adult female have a legspan of 4 inch (10cm) and a body length of 1 inch (2.6cm). But in this case: Beauty beats the size  

Here's a picture after the eggsac hatched (I counted about 175-200 slings).


----------



## Maybrick (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello,
here`s the next pic, to show you the size difference between mother and child. Thats going to be some work


----------



## Gordon (Oct 2, 2006)

Great Picture, Marco!

Let's go a little bit back to the past when our breeding project was beginning.

This is my male and Marco's female Cupiennius getazi before mating.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 2, 2006)

very cool thread!

i think the mom & baby pic is very well done 

looking forward to more posts of swiss bugs


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 2, 2006)

beautiful spiders, great photos, excellent thread! :drool: :worship: :clap:


----------



## Sof (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, really nice looking spider. Where are these from, South America? Hows the venom on these sp?  And do you have anymore pics of the male? the orange looks cool.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, they are form South America (according Platnick from Costa Rica and Panama). The venom is as harmless as the venom of all the other Cupiennius spp.
Here is another picture of the male (which was eaten by the female one day after mating):


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Beautiful spider, how big is she?


----------



## Maybrick (Oct 14, 2006)

@Tegenaria
For size infos: read on the first page ;-)

Hello everybody,
it`s time for a little update:
In the moment I`m really busy with the slings, because cannibalism starting now (First pic). On the other side it`s good for the growth of the spiders, that`s my experience. That`s why I start splitting the slings into smaller groups (3 or 5 specimen together).
For eyecatching reasons: Also some new pics of the adult C. getazi ;-)


----------



## Taceas (Oct 14, 2006)

Very beautiful spiders! I've always been a fan of the non-tarantula spiders myself. I love the subtle colors and patterning on these. 

Do the males really mate like that? I guess it keeps him out of harm's way laying on her back and such. Or was that just courtship prior to the actual mating?

Keep up the good work, it looks like a fun project. =)


----------



## Gigas (Oct 14, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful spider, very best of luck with the slings when it warms up again maybe you can ship some my way


----------

